# remove linux and reinstall vista ultimate



## Sean8 (May 26, 2009)

how can i remove linux kubuntu and install windows vista ultimate.  Right now linux is on the whole hd.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 27, 2009)

uh, reboot your pc with your vista disc in the drive and proceed as usual?


----------



## crazy pyro (May 27, 2009)

GRUB may act funny if he does that though? (Not sure since my linux adventures apart from this one have consisted of the hard disk dieing just after installing it and it not booting at all).


----------



## IINexusII (May 27, 2009)

if you format the drive fully GRUB would be gone


----------



## xfire (May 28, 2009)

Put your Vista CD in. At the partitioning screen delete the whole volume. Vista's boot loader will automatically replace Grub.


----------



## Papahyooie (May 28, 2009)

Real question is, how in the world did you get linux installed without knowing this? (not being mean, just curious)


----------



## xfire (May 28, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> Real question is, how in the world did you get linux installed without knowing this? (not being mean, just curious)


Linux is more simple than you think it is.


----------



## Studabaker (May 28, 2009)

xfire said:


> Linux is more simple than you think it is.



Yeah but both are installed in practically the same exact way.

Also OP you're never supposed to make Linux your only OS, someone should have told you to make a partition so you could dual-boot back into Windows when you got stuck or just decided to say to heck with Linux.


----------



## xfire (May 28, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Yeah but both are installed in practically the same exact way.
> 
> Also OP you're never supposed to make Linux your only OS, someone should have told you to make a partition so you could dual-boot back into Windows when you got stuck or just decided to say to heck with Linux.



Ubuntu=Live CD->7 installation steps where partitioning is done automaticall.
Windows= Many steps+ selecting the drive to instal to.

and the part where you said you should never make linux your sole OS angered me. 
Also, you can install windows over linux and then put grub back to make it dual boot. Just use gparted to resize the drive. Then install windows on the new partition. Use super grub disk to restore grub.


----------



## Studabaker (May 28, 2009)

xfire said:


> and the part where you said you should never make linux your sole OS angered me.



Well I've been using Linux since 1998 and when speaking to a _novice_ that is just a fact.

Edit: and by suggesting to a novice to do a dual-boot setup you're preventing cases like these where the people want to get rid of Linux completely and probably never give it a shot again.


----------



## xfire (May 28, 2009)

and what if he screwed up his already existing Windows partition in doing so. Also it is easier for a _novice_ to wipe the HDD clean and reinstall windows than to go through recovery console and through fixmbr.


----------



## Papahyooie (May 28, 2009)

I use ubuntu, and DSL so its not more simple than I think it is. If he doesnt know how to format and install windows he sure as heck doesnt know how to set up a dual boot. My point was, how did he get *any* operating system installed without knowing how to do so already (as i doubt linux came on his computer to begin with)


----------



## xfire (May 28, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> I use ubuntu, and DSL so its not more simple than I think it is. If he doesnt know how to format and install windows he sure as heck doesnt know how to set up a dual boot. My point was, how did he get *any* operating system installed without knowing how to do so already (as i doubt linux came on his computer to begin with)


Last post I'm making on this, let's not spoil the thread.
Papahyooie Make your hdd completely blank. Put the Kubuntu cd in and start your system(By default, most bioses are set to boot from CD). Kubuntu will automatically go to the live desktop. You'll see the install icon on the desktop. Double click and press next for everything and you have kubuntu installed.


----------



## Sean8 (May 28, 2009)

I didn't know if grub would still be there if if i used the vista disc to remove it, had troubles with grub before.   It worked fine though, only reason I was removing it was so I could install vista, then linux to dual boot since I find it easier to do it that way.

Oh and Papahyooie, dont even bother posting on my topic if you're just going to start trouble.

Can a mod lock this too, since it went completely off topic, all I wanted was a simple question answered before formatting my hd to remove linux.


----------



## xfire (May 29, 2009)

Go ahead and format it, it'll be fine


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 29, 2009)

Locking by request, but yes, simply insert and boot to the vista CD and select your drive and it will install (replacing GRUB or anything else on the MBR in the process.)

If you choose to dual boot, Linux will add grub in place of the windows loader, but it should automatically detect windows and give you the selection, assuming you didn't delete windows


----------

